# Problem mounting my nexus to my computer



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I am running EOS rom and had connected my phone to my computer before. Right now when I try to connect to my ubuntu linux computer, I get this error:

Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Galaxy Nexus": DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you using nautilus to connect your phone with MTP, or some other file manager like dolphin?


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Are you using nautilus to connect your phone with MTP, or some other file manager like dolphin?


Nautilus, I believe that's the default on ubuntu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you have android debugging enabled on your phone and proper udev rules set up?


----------



## bpatterson007 (Oct 5, 2011)

Try turning off USB fast charge, reboot, and then try.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bpatterson007 said:


> Try turning off USB fast charge, reboot, and then try.


That too. If you have any fast charge options on, turn them off. Also try starting adb & nautilus with sudo:


```
<br />
sudo adb kill-server<br />
sudo adb start-server<br />
sudo nautilus<br />
```


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

bpatterson007 said:


> Try turning off USB fast charge, reboot, and then try.


I don't even know where I would have turned fast charge on? Where in eos can i turn it off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I think this is a problem with the implementation of MTP in Ubuntu 12.04. It should be fixed in 12.10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm on 12.04 and MTP works just fine for me.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> I think this is a problem with the implementation of MTP in Ubuntu 12.04. It should be fixed in 12.10.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It worked fine for me the other day...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bpatterson007 (Oct 5, 2011)

It should be an option in the rom somewhere, but I've never used EOS. Some kernel tools have a toggle also. Just do some digging as I'm positive USB fast charge is your issue. It plagued me for awhile also, same problem.


----------

